# help!



## Bigwil76543210 (Mar 31, 2003)

my rbp has some white film covering both his eyes..does anyone no what this is? i have 4 rbps and this only happened to one


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

I SUGGEST REMOVE HIM FROM THE TANK AND PUT HIM INTO A MED. TANK (soory for the caps)


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

What are your water parameters? Ammonia? pH? When's the last time you did a water change? Is the tank cycled?

It could be a number of things. ammonia burn, rapid pH drop... only way to find out is to test your water.

Good luck.


----------



## Bigwil76543210 (Mar 31, 2003)

the water is good....i do weekly water cycles


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Bigwil76543210 said:


> the water is good....i do weekly water cycles


 Gotta let us know what "good" is...


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

sounds like it could be a case of body fungus. It is caused by the group of fungus from saprolegnia genus. this fungus being a standard type of plant is unaffected by standard antibiotics. Malachite green is one of the best treatments to use. Be careful though it can be highly toxic to your piranhas if yused improperly.

If the problem is caght before it gets a chance to get serious it can be prevented by the use of aquarium salt and a slight temp increment
good luck :smile:


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

and, you dont want to hear how this disease works once it gets going


----------



## Bigwil76543210 (Mar 31, 2003)

how does it work?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Bigwil76543210 said:


> how does it work?


 ok well once it begins to get more serious it...
it is the same fungus that attacks internal fish eggss and dead fish ( like the fuzzyness on dead fish). the fungus does not attack undamaged tissue. Once attached to a healthy fish it will spreads to the healthy tissue by sinking rootlike hyphae into the fishes flesh


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

snow - stop scaring the guy!!!!

Bigwil - please get your water tested and post the results, the fact you do weekly water changes means nothing if your water source is poor.

also Don H is really good at this sort of thing (way better than I am) so if you help him help you - your fish has the best chances









a pic would also be usefull

can I direct you here

also you need to close the tags in your sig - to do this type [/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR] after "Death Dealer"


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

note i said it could be.... didnt say it actually was, /// and hopefully it is not the case anyhow, and if it is then hopefull it is captured before any threat is taken into concern.


----------

